# Lake murvaul



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

Anybody fish lake murvaul? I live outside of Houston but work in Carthage and my camper where I stay is just down the road from the lake. Just curious for days the plant shuts down and I can't work I can take my bosses boat out and try and catch a fish.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2Hype (Jun 9, 2009)

*Lake Murvaul info.*

Man talk about blast from the past. Used to spend my summers there when I was a kid, 82-92. My grandparents lived on the south side of the lake by the bridge. Used to be hydrilla all over the lake back then, but I haven't been there in 10years. This is red rattle trap time on the lake, also flipping the docks in Farmers Branch (creek by the ramp at the dam). The reed island infront of the ramp is good to.

It's not a deep lake max 30' and its pretty much silted-in in the backs of coves. It was built in 1958 and was one of the first lakes to continually produce 10lbs bass. Basically it was the Lake Fork of the 70's. Don't find much info on the lake anymore may have to make a trip back up there to for nastalga(sp) sake.


----------



## D-I-A (Jan 11, 2013)

My buddy who lives in Nac fishes the lake quite often for crappie. This time of year, he said you have to look for the brush piles in 18 to 24 feet.


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

My wife's family has a house there. I have only been there once but I got tired of catching fish. We were fishing the grass/weed lines up near docks and boat houses.


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Caught my biggest Bass ever out of it back in the mid 80's. Can't remember the guides name, but his last name was Ritter.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Like some others I fished this lake when it was the big bass lake. Caught LMB on everything we threw at them. Even trolling along the dam rip rap with hellbenders. 
My sister who never liked to fish caught a 9 pound LMB while we were trolling the rocks at the dam.
I saw a lady who was bank fishing with minnows near our campsite hook a 10 LMB on a cane pole with minnows.
It tail walked a semicircle around her back and forth until we heard the commotion and dad had to go get in in for her.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have a lake house there. Great fishing only problem I have is getting time to fish from work. What are you wanting to fish for. I have some areas that I fish more than others. Pm me and I'll give you more details.


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

Just a little of everything. I like to put jug lines out for catfish, troll for bass. I may get time once a month maybe but, I may bring my boat up here one weekend to check it out. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

We R there all the time--stay in the boat lanes till U know the lake--stumps--Jugs for cats is what we do also--crappie are great--we hunt up there w/ friends and go fishing at night on the dock for crappie--big cats there! we r less than 2 min away! 
Also fish the river for wt bass coming up reel soon--a little road runner will get u a fish every cast! Had to stop fishing in 2 hrs one day cause we ran out of cooler and 5 gal buckets to put them in!! Best fishing my whole life!
Going back asap!
I will get U the down low on some reel cool spots from the bank and lake/boat when I go--Try hitting near the bridge on the brush to start out--and off the deep channel/transitions.
I know the roads but not the #'s in my head!
My buddies do alot of tourneys up there for cats w/ lines and u would not believe the cats they catch every day!
I'm hungry now!

swamp


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

This is one we caught last year


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

Dam! Now I'm wanting to just take off the rest of today and tomorrow and hit it up!!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Call me when you get a chance and I will tell you what I know. 

832-729-6795
Wil


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

My grandpa has a lakehouse out there...been fishing there since i could walk....dont get out there as much as I would like....but everytime we go its a good day. Catch alot of lmb around boat houses and such....there are alot of stumps out there we have run over so watch out. Good crappie too but Paw Paw would kick my butt if I gave away his holes


----------



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

hearing that brings back memories i learned to fish and drive a tiller handled motor on that lake back in mid 70's, caught a few fish to mostly perch but for an 8-10 yr old kid it was awesome


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm going to get around to bringing my boat out here! All these stories of big fish are very enthusing!!!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I have a Tile Bath job up there this weekend--I hope to get some night fishing in for Crapie and will post up a report!:texasflag

Gonna throw some jugs for some cats too.


----------

